# l arginine and erections



## Krazy81 (Aug 31, 2009)

Been using this product for like one week, I seem to been having longer and stronger morning erections.

They say l arginine is also good for pumps in the body.

I take around 3000mg of it a day.

Has anyone taken l arginine for erections?

Has anyone taken any thing else for erections?


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

Horny goat weed also does the trick, as does tribulus, zma, damiana and eurycoma longfolia.


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

I've had horny goat weed, l arginine and tribulus stacked together and I've found that's made a slight difference.


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

Damiana is underated in my opinion, cheap too, about £12 for 120 tabs at holland and barrett


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

There are actually some studies that compare the effectiveness of high dose (10g+) Arginine to viagra - although not at all as long lasting.

Did notice that when i was taking it late at night as part of an attempt at a HGH stack that when me and the gf got frisky there was a bit of an effect... quite nice side effect really :thumbup1:


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

I love arginine, great for pumps, vascularity, erections and even gh output! I take it all the time at varying doses and don't know why everyone dosn't, i'll take it for life. Arginine ftw :thumb:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Arginine + Norvaline + PDE5 inhibitor FTW.

J


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Tell me I have a tub of this stuff.

Now it's in it's pure form. How the hell can I take the stuff without being physically sick haha, the taste is literally the most disgusting vile thing i've ever tasted.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

tage a g test a wk if you want a hard cock! lol


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Tell me I have a tub of this stuff.
> 
> Now it's in it's pure form. How the hell can I take the stuff without being physically sick haha, the taste is literally the most disgusting vile thing i've ever tasted.


Cap it, and titrate the dose to bowel tolerance. Some people get bad guts from too much arg (or norvaline) in their gut. Reducing each individual dose but spread them out over the day can help too.

J


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Tryed it, wasn't up to much.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Used arginine for a while before at higher doses 6-9 grams a day, had a great pump while lifting, and got those nasty erecitons.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

hmm may look into this. is it just used for a pump/


----------



## erekose (Aug 19, 2007)

Have tried at high doses and not found that effect myself.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> hmm may look into this. is it just used for a pump/


Enhance nutrition delivery to muscle fibers because it reduce blood vessels stiffness and increase blood flow.

Use it with Vitamin C.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

The myprotein L Arginine worked well for me at 2-3g mixed it with vimto to mask the taste.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Best thing is test + viagra = hard cock.


----------

